# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Help with last week pre contest

## human project

I'm trying to develop a schedule for my last week leading up to my show. I will be taking 100mg proviron 100mg winstrol and 400 tren a for my compounds. I need to develop a plan for my carb , sodium, and water loading or pulling. Any advise is appreciated.

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

Ooooo I'm interested to see everyone's thought in this. What weight will u be competing?

----------


## human project

> Ooooo I'm interested to see everyone's thought in this. What weight will u be competing?


Under 225 "heavyweight"

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> Under 225 "heavyweight"


Sweet! I can't wait to see pics man. How old are you?

----------


## human project

> Sweet! I can't wait to see pics man. How old are you?


24.....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Under 225 "heavyweight"


Holy shite... You a big mofo at only 24, ya freak.

Wish I had some advice but no contest experience here

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Dude you should read Mike XXL's thread on carb up pre contest stuff. It's a good read.

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> 24.....


Nice!!! U can do it bud. My coach is 24 and just got his pro card this year and in the same weight class.

----------


## hankdiesel

> Nice!!! U can do it bud. My coach is 24 and just got his pro card this year and in the same weight class.


Justin Compton? If you're talking IFBB I can't imagine it would be anyone else. To the OP I am competing in 13 days. I've tried a lot of things over the 7 shows I've done. This time I am seriously taking a "less is more" attitude. I'll keep my carbs at around 100 for just 2 days of depletion instead of the typical 3. My carb up will start Wed afternoon and I'm not going crazy with it. Probably between 400-500 a day and Friday I'll see where I'm at and possibly bring that number down......or up depending on how full I look.

I haven't tapered water since my first show which was the only one I placed out of the top 3 coincidentally. Now I pound water all the way up until about 4pm Friday and then just 1-2oz with a couple of the following meals once I'm feel I'm dry and I use that little bit of water to push the carb into the muscle. As far as sodium goes I've taken it out way too early before. I find now that keeping it high through Thursday night works best. I'll cut it down extremely low all day Friday and Sat morning have a few high sodium meals before prejudging. This time I may start that Friday night. As long as I'm not drinking water anymore, already dried out from cutting sodium, throwing it back in just makes me look more jacked. 

Like I said, I'm done doing crazy shit. I'm prepping 7 people for shows this spring and I'm going to have them all do something similar to what I've outlined here with the exception of the 2 day depletion. I will most likely have them do 3. It would makes sense for you to hire a coach. You may wind up listening to me then something else, then someone else, and so on. It'll drive you nuts bud. When is your show? If it's after mine I'll have to let you know how my sodium plan works. From past experiences I'm betting I'll look my best ever.

----------


## Metalject

> Justin Compton? If you're talking IFBB I can't imagine it would be anyone else. To the OP I am competing in 13 days. I've tried a lot of things over the 7 shows I've done. This time I am seriously taking a "less is more" attitude. I'll keep my carbs at around 100 for just 2 days of depletion instead of the typical 3. My carb up will start Wed afternoon and I'm not going crazy with it. Probably between 400-500 a day and Friday I'll see where I'm at and possibly bring that number down......or up depending on how full I look.
> 
> I haven't tapered water since my first show which was the only one I placed out of the top 3 coincidentally. Now I pound water all the way up until about 4pm Friday and then just 1-2oz with a couple of the following meals once I'm feel I'm dry and I use that little bit of water to push the carb into the muscle. As far as sodium goes I've taken it out way too early before. I find now that keeping it high through Thursday night works best. I'll cut it down extremely low all day Friday and Sat morning have a few high sodium meals before prejudging. This time I may start that Friday night. As long as I'm not drinking water anymore, already dried out from cutting sodium, throwing it back in just makes me look more jacked. 
> 
> Like I said, I'm done doing crazy shit. I'm prepping 7 people for shows this spring and I'm going to have them all do something similar to what I've outlined here with the exception of the 2 day depletion. I will most likely have them do 3. It would makes sense for you to hire a coach. You may wind up listening to me then something else, then someone else, and so on. It'll drive you nuts bud. When is your show? If it's after mine I'll have to let you know how my sodium plan works. From past experiences I'm betting I'll look my best ever.


Good advice. Especially on the water part! A lot of guys really screw themselves by pulling all their water. If you're in shape and have done things right you should be able to keep the water in there until around 7pm on Friday night before a 9am Saturday morning prejudging. 

And you're also right about the less is more attitude. I do think, however, the only way to really plan the last week is to consider how you've been eating the previous weeks. For example, if you've been following a keto diet, less than 50g of carbs per day (some days even less) then it should take very little carbs to fill you out...very little. If you've been eating a lot of carbs, large amounts, you'll need more. Pretty simple when you think about it.

----------


## human project

> Good advice. Especially on the water part! A lot of guys really screw themselves by pulling all their water. If you're in shape and have done things right you should be able to keep the water in there until around 7pm on Friday night before a 9am Saturday morning prejudging.
> 
> And you're also right about the less is more attitude. I do think, however, the only way to really plan the last week is to consider how you've been eating the previous weeks. For example, if you've been following a keto diet, less than 50g of carbs per day (some days even less) then it should take very little carbs to fill you out...very little. If you've been eating a lot of carbs, large amounts, you'll need more. Pretty simple when you think about it.


I really screwed up pulling water... I kinda had too so I could make weight.,, I was only 1.2lbs under.... But I was sooo flat at pre judging and then after prejudging I threw down on some food and ended up looking worse.... Now I'm four days out and been eating everything in sight and I look wayy better..... Also about 15lbs heavier

----------


## BG

Why the proviron ?

----------

